# Wanderlai Silva out, Vitor Belfort in to face Chael Sonnen at UFC 175



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> "The Phenom" is back.
> 
> The Ultimate Fighter: Brazil 3 coaches Wanderlei Silva and Chael Sonnen won’t fight on July 5. The former PRIDE champion missed a meeting with Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) and won’t get licensed to fight in Las Vegas, so Vitor Belfort will replace the fellow Brazilian against Sonnen.
> 
> ...


Well Sonnen was right. Wanderlei wants absolutely nothing to do with him. It's not even like he's injured. He just skipped a meeting. 

Terrible new match up for Sonnen though. Probably his last fight. He's miserable off TRT and has a cozy analyst job waiting for him. Don't see him wanting to fight much after Vitor viciously KOs him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Totally never saw this coming....oh no what shall we do?!?!

Curious how post-trt vitor will look if it does to him what it did yo hendo Vitor is in for a long night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Totally never saw this coming....oh no what shall we do?!?!
> 
> *Curious how post-trt vitor will look if it does to him what it did yo hendo Vitor is in for a long night.
> *
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same here. This mathup is interesting and much better than the Wandy one. Looking forward to this and hoping Chael gets the win!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

This card is a hum dinger now!!!

I think its a good fight for chael, much better opponent for him then rashad. I really don;t think Vitor is gona like the way Chael fights. Chael by decision, or Vitor by submission! I'll be betting on both!


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm tired of hearing about Wandy Silva. Retire and go away now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh my god this is a surprise and totally unexpected(!)


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Now, that's a fight i want to see.
Much better match up.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

that caught me off guard. NOT


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> if it does to him what it did yo hendo Vitor is in for a long night.


what is that? makes him fight a guy who's 20-30 pounds heavier and more skilled than he is?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone with a brain saw this coming. Wanderlei wants NOTHING to do with Sonnen. Sonnen is a horrible match up for him, he would maul Wanderlei every second of the fight. I've said for a long time now that this fight is the most predictable and easy to call fight in MMA, and I'm sure Wanderlei knows that as well.

As such, this is good news. Sonnen vs. Vitor will actually be a fight and be entertaining.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha. This is amazing. Knew it'd only be a matter of time before he pulled out. This is a much better fight anyway, would much rather watch Vitor fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So that is now two TUF: Brazil Main Events that Wand has bailed out on. Vitor of course being the other guy Wand ducked.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> So that is now two TUF: Brazil Main Events that Wand has bailed out on. Vitor of course being the other guy Wand ducked.


I believe that Vitor is the one who pulled from that card, because Wand fought Ace in the main event


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

CupCake said:


> So that is now two TUF: Brazil Main Events that Wand has bailed out on. Vitor of course being the other guy Wand ducked.


What I don't get is how the UFC allowed them to coach without making them sign a contract to fight. I was so perplexed when the show started filming and Sonnen mentioned Wandy probably won't sigh on the dotted line. Still cannot believe the UFC didn't have a sign bout agreement prior to even doing TUF. :confused02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If a fights not fixed wanderlai isn't interested in participating lol.:happy02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

JoeRashed said:


> I believe that Vitor is the one who pulled from that card, because Wand fought Ace in the main event


Ah I stand corrected, your MMA knowledge is vast you shall be repped heartily :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

News flash, both combatants agreed to go all out on TRT because...IS NORMAL.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

sonnen had an easy win with wandy... not so much now, this is actually gonna be a damn good fight! thanks for skipping the meeting wanderlei!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh: and they tried so hard to build this fight up.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Winner of this fight (at 205) will fight Lyoto for the 185 title! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

what a joke!
and still people want to call it a sport. It's just ridiculous.

edit: I'm talking about Sonnen getting a title shot if he wins.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

So apparently Wanderlei was approached to take a random drug test but walked out on it. He was as surprised as everyone else when he found out.



> Wanderer Silva
> Que é isso???? Não estou acreditando!!!!


Or "What is this???? I don't believe it!!!!"

Also winner of this gets the winner of Weidman vs Machida, even though the fight will be taking place at 205lbs. Chael getting the next shot would be a joke, but I'd still watch the hell out of it. Sonnen vs either one of those guys sounds great.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't know how Wandi can act surprised...

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/5/2...license-and-take-random-drug-led-to-wanderlei

This guy needs to go away before he 100% ruins his legacy if he hadn't already

@arielhelwani's Tweet: https://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/471803865898430465


> Sonnen says the winner of his fight vs. Belfort will face the winner of Weidman vs. Machida, however, they are fighting at 205 pounds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Chael made it sound as if this is gonna get Wanderlei cut from the UFC and its really possible. I wouldnt be surprised. This really broke my heart until I found out this is a #1 contenders fight. If Chael gets a win over Vitor here (not as much as a gimme fight as the Wandy fight was gonna be) then I do believe he deserves a title shot. Same goes if Vitor wins. Both especially since Anderson isn't the champion. 

This fight has win written all over it. I don't know who's gonna win. Either Chael with his wrestling or Vitor with his striking. I dont think Vitor will sub Chael. It's possible, I know Chael's losses are triangle heavy. But with this being a 3 rounder, I dont think he'll get tapped.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wanderlei walks away because they wanted to test him. 
A 205 winner get's a top 185

I'm so done with this.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

:sign04: I am now officially, extremely, deeply embarrassed for Wand.
There's absolute no excuses for this and he better just shut his mouth forever from now on. He let a lot of people down with that.

He is part of a big company. He is in the business for so long. He has a whole camp around him. He knows his responsibilities. He missed an appointment to get the fecking license to fight, not a scheduled interview with a sports magazine. How come? He can't tell that was an accident. He will be cut for sure now, but that is nothing compared to the stain in his brand now. There's nothing he can do but to swallow all the trash it will be rightfully launched at him. 
Lame, lame, lame as it can be...damn. :shame02: :shame02: :shame02:
Wand fan here... over and out.

Well, about Vitor now.
Much tougher opponent for Sonnen. Both post TRT, so I predict similar problems in this regard. We know Sonnen has only one M.O. that is to blanket Vitor, since he won't hurt Vitor standing or with that weak GNP of his, and Vitor is dangerous from his back also. Standing, well, Sonnen better get this to the ground asap...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I used to be such a big Wanderlei fan, it's a shame what he has turned into. He was always the fearless man who cared for his fans, but now he's ducking a guy while disappointing fans around the world (not me I thought the fight was pointless, but many others) by not fighting him. He's done absolutely everything in his power to not make this fight happen. 

Again, I don't blame him - Sonnen would smash him and he knows it, but don't talk all that trash and create all this media hype just to puss out when it's time to fight. It's sad, and I don't even think I'm a fan of the guy anymore. Puts on great fights, but don't act like you are tough and try to start a fight with a guy when you have a camera and crew around you, then when it's time to actually fight turn into a coward and run away. It's just sad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Wand used to be one of my faves back in the pride days but he has destroyed his image and legacy and everything since becoming a UFC fighter, I almost pity him.... almost.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm a little disappointed by the conspicuous absences in this thread. Someone please step up and explain to all that wandy proved all he needed to prove when he babbled gibberish to chael on that epic car ride.

I'm not sure what really happened but I know it happened because chael is a cheater who's afraid of wandy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I'm a little disappointed by the conspicuous absences in this thread. Someone please step up and explain to all that wandy proved all he needed to prove when he babbled gibberish to chael on that epic car ride.
> 
> I'm not sure what really happened but I know it happened because chael is a cheater who's afraid of wandy.


They never show their faces and even more predictable they never admit they were wrong oldie.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Youve got to be ******* kidding me common wandy


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

This is a little sad actually now that I think about it. Who would have thought back in Pride/Wanderlei heyday that you would ever see the Axe Murderer ducking anyone let alone Chael Sonnen. After all that talk too man. Come on Wandy just Come on time to retire I think.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The absence was on purpose, there's no doubt about it, but the only other explanation I see to Wand not showing up drags him into a maybe worse scenario as an athlete: I tend to believe there's a good chance his T levels are peaking above the troposphere right now. Yeah, he was using it. Man, I found him so much stronger than Sonnen in their late appearances together. Wand was a thick monster, so there's a thought. :confused02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> The absence was on purpose, there's no doubt about it, but the only other explanation I see to Wand not showing up drags him into a maybe worse scenario as an athlete: I tend to believe there's a good chance his T levels are peaking above the troposphere right now. Yeah, he was using it. Man, I found him so much stronger than Sonnen in their late appearances together. Wand was a thick monster, so there's a thought. :confused02:


I don't like speculating much but I think he was on something. I can't think of another reason he wouldn't go get the license when it's in the state he lives in. Plus he's a veteran fighter and knows how things work. 

Another issue is let's say he was ducking Sonnen, that wouldn't be enough of a reason not to do the drug test and get licensed for other fights. All of this looks horrible for him. 

But there's a saying, "If you shit in your bed, you have to sleep in it, face first."


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow. If he ran away from a drug test, that's pretty crazy but it makes sense. Not sure what else he'd need to meet them for.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> Wow. If he ran away from a drug test, that's pretty crazy but it makes sense. Not sure what else he'd need to meet them for.


Thats what he did and now we all know he's one of the many cheaters in MMA.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Wanderlei was trying to get out of this fight before the TRT ban was even put into place. Multiple times he's tried to get out of it, multiple times Dana/Sonnen were waiting for Wandy to sign the contract. Sonnen has come out and stated more than once that he's waiting for Wanderlei to sign or do something to insinuate he wants the fight. There's a reason nobody in this thread is surprised this happened, Wanderlei has never shown any actual interest in this fight. 

At the end of the day, it went on and on until Wanderlei could no longer hide from signing the contract, it was time to put up or shut up and the end result is this. Him being on TRT is also a possaiblity, but he was acting weird and acting like he wanted no part of the fight long before the TRT ban got put into place.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Sonnen said: vitor and Silva are very diffrent . Vitor is a very good fighter. While Silva is terrible... 
Agree ???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA!


Wanderlei Silva is a total joke. Can't believe I used to be such a big fan of this guy.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Wandy is such a ****, can't stand him and i don't get how people ever liked him. 

Really hard fight for Chael, i hope he can come home with the W but i highly doubt it..been a long while since we saw this Chael:











And without TRT he ain't never getting that form back.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

3DLee said:


> If Chael gets a win over Vitor here (not as much as a gimme fight as the Wandy fight was gonna be) then I do believe he deserves a title shot.


What¿ What for¿ He is 1-3 in his last 4. His last fight was a loss. Sonnen getting title fights begins to get Couturesque.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Voiceless said:


> What¿ What for¿ He is 1-3 in his last 4. His last fight was a loss. Sonnen getting title fights begins to get Couturesque.


Yeah apparently winner of this fight gets winner of machida vs weidman.. some other guy posted bout that here... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Someone please step up and explain to all that wandy proved all he needed to prove when he babbled gibberish to chael on that epic car ride.


Come on now Oldboy. Everybody could see Chael was terrified when Wand proclaimed "Fufuthha ifa Brshil whe say nof hespect ifa loosh teef".


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

prospect said:


> Yeah apparently winner of this fight gets winner of machida vs weidman.. some other guy posted bout that here...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I can believe Chael gets another title shot if he wins.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Come on now Oldboy. Everybody could see Chael was terrified when Wand proclaimed "Fufuthha ifa Brshil whe say nof hespect ifa loosh teef".


When canderlei speaks I often think he is chanting a ritual to bring back his chin.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

People are getting too worked up over the "title shot" talk. Let's wait until the fight is over and Dana and the UFC actually make an official statement, shall we? 

Wand is a chump. I don't and cannot deny him his rightful history in this sport. But for the amount he talked, only to run and duck at every corner against Sonnen - it's quite sad. 

This is a good fight. But even as one of Chael's biggest fans, it makes me nervous. Vitor has been kicking ass and taking names for a while now. It will be interesting to see if he's the same fighter without the Jesus Juice.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't been following the Wandy thing so can't comment, but Chael is going to get wrecked.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So here is a post i made in the FFL thread when replying to John8204

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...-official-ffl-rankings-2014-season-8-a-8.html



SideWays222 said:


> *Wanderlei will probably pull out with Sonnen so there goes that too and Sonnen is on the decline especially without TRT so he wont do well against someone that isnt hand picked for him to beat.* Newton isnt fighting may 17th what are you talking about??
> 
> So good luck with that 300 lmao.



I am interested to see how Chael performs off TRT but historically speaking Chael is a bad matchup for Vitor. He will keep going for the powerdouble until he gets Vitor down. And if he can successfully rinse and repeat that he can probably wear Vitor out. Also the constant takedowns might make it difficult for Vitor to throw kicks for the fear of being taken down and also Vitor is most dangerous early in the fight so if he gets taken down Chael might be able to weather the storm.

Although i think its more likely Vitor tkos Chael in the first round.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Come on now Oldboy. Everybody could see Chael was terrified when Wand proclaimed "Fufuthha ifa Brshil whe say nof hespect ifa loosh teef".



Yeah, that was terrible, but I don't need to be Dr. Dolittle to understand the intentions of a mad dog toward my lower legs and I didn't get to hear Sonnen saying "what the heck are you talking about" in any moment and lets not fool ourselves Sonnen assumed Wand was only explaining why he is fond of green salad there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No no no sonnen thought wanderlei said tell me eyes look pretty you handsome stud chael, which is why he said sure a lot because he didn't really believe what wand was saying with his destroyed wanderlish


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Wanderlei had a chance to fight Chael at FS1-1, UFC 167, TUF Brazil Finale. UFC 173 and 175. That's five times total, so it should be pretty clear now it's not going to happen, and Wanderlei's doing the ducking. I think it's fair to say that Wanderlei lost the fight when, after all his talk, he refused to apply for a licence and literally ran away from a random drug test.

Chael 1, Wandy 0. You can fire him now.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

King Daisuke said:


> Wanderlei had a chance to fight Chael at FS1-1, UFC 167, TUF Brazil Finale. UFC 173 and 175. That's five times total, so it should be pretty clear now it's not going to happen, and Wanderlei's doing the ducking. I think it's fair to say that Wanderlei lost the fight when, after all his talk, he refused to apply for a licence and literally ran away from a random drug test.
> 
> *Chael 5*, Wandy 0. You can fire him now.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish they would allow them to be juiced up for this fight, imagine this:










vs










Sadly we will see this:











vs










:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Easy fight for Vitor , but lets see if he'll be strong enough to get up after Chael takes the takedown ... on the feet lets be honest Chael has no chance ...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Swp said:


> lets be honest Chael has no chance ...


I disagree. I think the lack of TRT will affect Vitor much more than it does Chael. i think the stand up will be a little like chaels first fight with A. Silva. Vitor will be to concerned with take downs to protect his face.

I predict that killer Vitor and his blazing speed are gone. New old man Vitor won't be able to pull the trigger.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

oldfan said:


> I disagree. I think the lack of TRT will affect Vitor much more than it does Chael. i think the stand up will be a little like chaels first fight with A. Silva. Vitor will be to concerned with take downs to protect his face.
> 
> I predict that killer Vitor and his blazing speed are gone. New old man Vitor won't be able to pull the trigger.


 if vitor was too concerned about the take down. It's not like Chael is gonna knock him out. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MK. said:


> I wish they would allow them to be juiced up for this fight, imagine this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post here.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MK. said:


> I wish they would allow them to be juiced up for this fight, imagine this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chael did not look any different in his recent fights compared to pre Silva 1. Physically his body always looks the same. Only difference being when he fights at 185 or 205. And that last picture of Chael there is the Shogun fight which was at 205.


But we will see this next weigh in to see what he looks like completely off trt.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Vitor will win. I have faith in it.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well Sonnen was right. Wanderlei wants absolutely nothing to do with him. It's not even like he's injured. He just skipped a meeting.
> 
> Terrible new match up for Sonnen though. Probably his last fight. He's miserable off TRT and has a cozy analyst job waiting for him. Don't see him wanting to fight much after Vitor viciously KOs him.


But the interesting thing is, Vitor is also cold turkey off TRT.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, so there's supposed to be a Q&A with Wanderlei before TUF 3 Finale. Will he be there? The most creative answer get reps from The King! :thumb02:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

By the way, there's no doubt in my mind that Vitor is the one who's performance is gonna suck without TRT. Considering that he's also been busted for steroids, I think it's time Vitor looks much older than he actually is. IF he gets licenced, that is, and that's a big if. Hey, come June 17th we'll know if he failed that test or not! Wooo!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pathetic on both accounts.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> By the way, there's no doubt in my mind that Vitor is the one who's performance is gonna suck without TRT. Considering that he's also been busted for steroids, I think it's time Vitor looks much older than he actually is. IF he gets licenced, that is, and that's a big if. Hey, come June 17th we'll know if he failed that test or not! Wooo!


I do see flashbacks of Vitor fading and breaking in the latter rounds.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

So the only source saying Wand refused to take a drug test is Sonnen? Really? Very safe to say then that their is definitely something else which caused the fight not to be signed. If you take Sonnen's word as truth or simply deduce Wanderlei is a coward, also safe to say you are a total ******* idiot.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

wandy is a joke. He should just leave the UFC.

I'd pick Vitor to win this one.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> if vitor was too concerned about the take down. It's not like Chael is gonna knock him out.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He has a good chance he can do exactly what Jones did, take him down and beat him up. IDK if he will but he has the ability to win.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

slapshot said:


> He has a good chance he can do exactly what Jones did, take him down and beat him up. IDK if he will but he has the ability to win.


The difference being, Jones' GNP is amazing. Chael on the other hand throws pillow fists.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I disagree. I think the lack of TRT will affect Vitor much more than it does Chael.


Why ? explain why !


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This sucks. Wandy was one of my first mma heroes. I loved everything about the guy inside and outside the ring/octagon. When I heard he was gonna be on TUF with chael I knew it was going to be trouble. It isn't hard for a guy like chael to make a guy like Wandy seem like a doofus, especially because acting (and english) are not exactly Wandy's specialty, and we all know Chael is the best actor in MMA. 

I almost considered taking down the signed Wandy picture I have framed by my desk, but I just can't do it. I have too many fond memories...plus it was a gift from my wife.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

This is def a much more exciting match up. With them both being off the juice and all. I think it's a much more challenging fight for Sonnen but he is the worst type of match up for Belfort.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Swp said:


> Why ? explain why !


Probably because Vitor is a striker and Sonnen is a grinder, im not sure who it will effect most but my guess is Sonnen.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wandy knew he had no shot once he realized how easily Chael took him down in the TUF house :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

sucrets said:


> The difference being, Jones' GNP is amazing. Chael on the other hand throws pillow fists.


Irreverent IMO if he can ride Viror, he can win rounds its not the ground striking that is the key in this fight but the grappling. 

Obviously if Sonnen can drag it to the ground he will lose but I actually think he has a good shot.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The favorite will definitely be Vitor here.

Vitor knocked out Frankiln without TRT. He looked good against Silva until the kick of death.

Sonnen has looked extremely 'meh' lately... and that was with TRT.

I would love for Sonnen to win, and see the MMA world implode at Sonnen getting another title shit. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Wandy walked off because he would've pissed clean and didn't want to ruin his legacy. 

I'm glad Vitor's getting back into the cage. Hopefully he wins it and gets his deserved title shot. What I don't understand is why they're fighting in 205. :confused02:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

slapshot said:


> He has a good chance he can do exactly what Jones did, take him down and beat him up. IDK if he will but he has the ability to win.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

0% of me is surprised by this. Preferred the Silva fight though since I think Sonnen would have won, and now I think Sonnen will lose to Belfort. Kudos to Sonnen though for always fighting everyone.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Best Around said:


> 0% of me is surprised by this. Preferred the Silva fight though since I think Sonnen would have won, and now I think Sonnen will lose to Belfort. Kudos to Sonnen though for always fighting everyone.



agreed... i wanted sonnen to beat wandy up so bad but his chances against vitor are 50/50 at best... definitely cant say he is afraid to fight anyone though.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not surprised at all...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Swp said:


> Why ? explain why !


Because even though they're the same age, Vitor's game is completely dependent on his speed and his ability to pull the trigger in a very small (tiny fraction of a second) window of opportunity. as we age those are the first things to go. Especially that trigger pulling thing. you can train and train and know exactly what to do and exactly when to do it and you can still have great speed but that signal just doesn't travel to your hands and feet as fast as it used to. It was pretty obvious that Vitor had lost that before the TRT and it came roaring back with TRT. 

It may affect Chael the same way but he has a lot more tools to use that don't require blinding speed to work. Add to that Vitor's concern about being taken down and I think Vitore is going to watch Chael punch him in the face.

Or I could be wrong


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Andrus said:


> What I don't understand is why they're fighting in 205. :confused02:


175 is early July. Sonnen has been training for 205 and Vitor wasn't lined up to fight. Wouldn't be fair to expect them to both be fit and ready for a MW fight in 5 weeks. If the winner gets a title shot at MW, then that would be bit weird.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Silva said that he'll post a video tomorrow explaining everything.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rodolfo said:


> Silva said that he'll post a video tomorrow explaining everything.


....I hope we don't have to wait too long for Tommy toehold to translate.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Because even though they're the same age, Vitor's game is completely dependent on his speed and his ability to pull the trigger in a very small (tiny fraction of a second) window of opportunity. as we age those are the first things to go. Especially that trigger pulling thing. you can train and train and know exactly what to do and exactly when to do it and you can still have great speed but that signal just doesn't travel to your hands and feet as fast as it used to. It was pretty obvious that Vitor had lost that before the TRT and it came roaring back with TRT.
> 
> It may affect Chael the same way but he has a lot more tools to use that don't require blinding speed to work. Add to that Vitor's concern about being taken down and I think Vitore is going to watch Chael punch him in the face.
> 
> Or I could be wrong


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too. Then again, I have a feeling that Vitor may juice a little for this fight. He's done it in the past, illegally (if I'm not mistaken) and I'm sure it's still possible. Chael I don't think will, for some reason. I don't think he ever did it illegally, at least not intentionally. 

Hoping though they both go natural, which will make this interesting. Chael gets the cardio edge, wrestling edge, Vitor striking edge, submission edge.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*ignores everything to do with Silva over the last couple of years*

Yay Axe Murderer


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

K R Y said:


> *ignores everything to do with Silva over the last couple of years*
> 
> Yay Axe Murderer


I know right.. how can you disrespect him after what he did in pride ??


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> I know right.. how can you disrespect him after what he did in pride ??


Everybody loves a roid-fest.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Then again, I have a feeling that Vitor may juice a little for this fight. He's done it in the past, illegally (if I'm not mistaken) and I'm sure it's still possible. *Chael I don't think will, for some reason.* *I don't think he ever did it illegally, at least not intentionally. *
> .


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wanderlei ran from something, drug test, Chael, whatever it was he ran.

Chael can beat Vitor, without TRT its gonna be interesting to see both guys but if Chael can make it out of the first, his chances are good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> I know right.. how can you disrespect him after what he did in pride ??


Pride was shit in some ways and better than the UFC in others, scoring was better but fight fixing and doping taints the organisation.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sad part is that scuffle on tuf is as close as Wandy and Chael will ever come to a fight because you know Chael will never waste his time accepting that fight again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

slapshot said:


> Pride was shit in some ways and better than the UFC in others, scoring was better but fight fixing and doping taints the organisation.


I was being sarcastic ?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

If anyone has the game to beat Vitor its Chael. Rumble was outgrappling Vitor even with the sketchy stand ups, Jones did too. Grinding grapplers will always be vitors hardest fights.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sad part is that scuffle on tuf is as close as Wandy and Chael will ever come to a fight because you know Chael will never waste his time accepting that fight again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App





> I don’t want to see Wanderlei fired. I don’t think he will ever fight again. He can’t be trusted again. But he has a family. I know that he has a gym that is a total disaster and I don’t think that he has better options. I have no interest fighting him. I don’t want to face someone that doesn’t want to face me. I don’t do that kind of bullying. If he doesn’t want to fight me, I’ll move on.
> If something good happened this week is that all my suspicions of the cheating by this guy throughout his career turned out to be true. And it was the redemption for those guys that have fought against him.


- Chael P. Sonnen

where oh where are wandy's hatchet men?

I can think of 2 who must have choked on their own blood after biting their tongues so long.

Chael is such a damn CHEATER.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^^


> *I have no interest fighting him. - Chael Sonnen*


Wand said he won't retire before fighting Sonnen. Sonnen is already ducking Wand, then. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

^Right on cue?



oldfan said:


> where oh where are wandy's hatchet men?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> Wand said he won't retire before fighting Sonnen. Sonnen is already ducking Wand, then. :thumbsup:


Dana won't do that fight now.. that's obvious.. and Silva might know that. That's why he's being all like.. I have to fight sonnen.. but that won't happen


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder if Wanderlei really thinks he can make it look like he wanted to fight Chael so bad, but there was a misunderstanding, and now UFC won't book it anymore?  I mean, that's what he's trying to do, right? He successfully ducked Chael, and now it's time to save face and blame everybody else. Good ol' Wandy must really think his fans are dumb.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor, poor Sonnen! I think he'll get beat up by Vitor. Hope he manages to win somehow, love to see him finish that fight!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> I wonder if Wanderlei really thinks he can make it look like he wanted to fight Chael so bad, but there was a misunderstanding, and now UFC won't book it anymore?  I mean, that's what he's trying to do, right? He successfully ducked Chael, and now it's time to save face and blame everybody else. Good ol' Wandy must really think his fans are dumb.


He thinks people are dumb and can't see through it. Even people in Brazil knows how sad it is if you go by them booing the mere mention of his name.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

M.C said:


> He thinks people are dumb and can't see through it. Even people in Brazil knows how sad it is if you go by them booing the mere mention of his name.


Yep. Hearing bunch of Brazilians boo the mere mention of Wandy's formerly good name made watching that card worth while!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> I wonder if Wanderlei really thinks he can make it look like he wanted to fight Chael so bad, but there was a misunderstanding, and now UFC won't book it anymore?  I mean, that's what he's trying to do, right? He successfully ducked Chael, and now it's time to save face and blame everybody else. Good ol' Wandy must really think his fans are dumb.


There has been plenty of evidence to suggest that he believes we are stupid.

For instance when he brought his crew to take a video of him confronting Chael and then trying to make it seem like it wasnt just a publicity stunt.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> There has been plenty of evidence to suggest that he believes we are stupid.
> 
> For instance when he brought his crew to take a video of him confronting Chael and then trying to make it seem like it wasnt just a publicity stunt.


:laugh: Hold me back! Hold me back!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

You god damn cowards. :sarcastic07:

Now I shall provide ultimate explanation for all these misinformed mean stories you are all spreading around about Wanderlei, only to hurt his reputation.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The funniest part of this to me is that Chael called it well in advance.


----------

